# Changing Tivo's IP address?



## Big G (Jun 3, 2002)

Hi,

I installed tivoweb and tserver ages ago when I had a router that used the address range 10.0.*.*

My new wireless route only permits them in the range 192.168.*.* etc etc


Do i need to pull the tivo drive out and re run the tivonet install disc to change the ip address or is there a config file I can ftp into and change so that on a reboot it will use the new one?

Any help appreciated


Cheers

G


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

You will only be able to telnet into the tivo from a computer in the same address range, as you have noted. If you have already upgraded the rest of your network with the new IP addresses you will need to disconnect your computer from the network, then change its IP address back to the old one and connect its ethernet cable directly to your tivo. 
I am not sure whether your tivo network card will handle the crossover because I always connect via a network switch which automatically reverses the connection.

Once you have sorted the telnet connection telnet into tivo and type nic_config_tivo at the bash prompt. Then select option 2. Remember to exit with a zero otherwise the settings won't be saved.
Then, ping the tivo's new IP address from another computer on the network to make sure it has worked.


----------



## Big G (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the reply, I've been connecting to the tivo using my pc with an ip address in the 10.0.0.* range with a crossover cable already no porblems.

I'll give it a 'bash'  later and report back.

Cheers again


G


----------



## GordonC (Feb 11, 2002)

This is bizarre Big G,
I have exactly the same problem at the moment & was just about to post!

So not wishing to hi-jack your post, I want to telnet in & change the ip manually but can't because of the differing IP ranges.

My setup is Tivo->Netgear XE104 homeplug 4port switch (->mains leccy)->solwise homeplug->adsl router->laptop

Being a lazy so and so I don't want to pull the disk out of the Tivo, so my options are:

1. Find a crossover cable & telnet in directly.
laptop->tivo
2. Change the local IP of my roulter/laptop & telnet in.
laptop->router->tivo

But (as I don't have a crossover cable) surely I could telnet in via my netgear homeplug switch?
i.e. laptop->netgear xe104 -> tivo
(obviously I'd have to modify the laptop's ip to be in the 10.0.0.* range).

Has anyone else tried this?

Cheers
Gordon


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

> But (as I don't have a crossover cable) surely I could telnet in via my netgear homeplug switch?
> i.e. laptop->netgear xe104 -> tivo
> (obviously I'd have to modify the laptop's ip to be in the 10.0.0.* range).


If you temporarily give your laptop a fixed IP in that range it should work. You won't be able to use the internet as the router will ignore you but for the purpose of running nic_config_tivo over telnet you'll be fine

A word of advice be VERY careful when you're updating your Tivo's IP. I casually typed my new IP in and restarted only to discover I must have mistyped. I lost telnet (because I couldn't find Tivo and it wouldn't connect to my network) so I had to pull the drive.
type read, read again, read a third time then press enter is my advice!


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

Question for Big G (or anyone else);
can't the wireless router's LAN IP address be changed to the 10.0.0.* range?

I know that's what I did with my, now ancient (5 years old!), wired router.

Has this feature been dropped on modern routers?


----------



## yungee (Dec 29, 2002)

I'd imagine you should be able to change any router to any IP address range you like.

192.168.*.* seems to be the most popular these days, though 10.*.*.* is still a vaild private address range.

You _could_ use others, but I believe the above two are the only officially sanctioned ranges.

Basically those addresses should be discarded by routers on the "proper" Internet, and are soleley for use on private LANs.

Further reading if anyone cares: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network


----------



## Big G (Jun 3, 2002)

ericd121 said:


> Question for Big G (or anyone else);
> can't the wireless router's LAN IP address be changed to the 10.0.0.* range?
> 
> I know that's what I did with my, now ancient (5 years old!), wired router.
> ...


The only input available on the new linksys WAG354G i was using had an unchangable prefix in the user panel - i.e

192.168.[ ].[ ]

So you could only enter the last 2 numbers of the ip!

got a bash prompt and changed the ip - it was option [3] to select IP btw! - option 2 is the mac number 

Cheers

G


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

yungee said:


> 192.168.*.* seems to be the most popular these days, though 10.*.*.* is still a vaild private address range.
> 
> You _could_ use others, but I believe the above two are the only officially sanctioned ranges.


Just to correct, the reserved ranges by IANA are:

10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255 ( AKA 1 class A subnet )
172.16.0.0 - 172.31.255.255 ( AKA 16 class B subnets )
192.168.0.0 - 192.168.255.255 ( AKA 256 class C subnets )

these are useable in any internal network, if you need to route to the internet you will need to NAT to a valid routable Internet address. Basically any correctly set-up Internet router is configured to drop or ignore packets from the reserved ranges.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## dbbyleo (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm some what in the same problem... except I think I did something AMc said to be careful about... NOT TO MAKE A TYPE WHEN CHANGING IP ADDRESS. I can't get to my Tivo anymore, cross-cable or via router. The only thing I can think if is that I mistyped the address. I updated the ip address via Tivowebplus.

I have recordings on the drive I don't want to loose.

What are my options are this point?


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

I think as AMC said...


> A word of advice be VERY careful when you're updating your Tivo's IP. I casually typed my new IP in and restarted only to discover I must have mistyped. I lost telnet (because I couldn't find Tivo and it wouldn't connect to my network) so I had to pull the drive.
> type read, read again, read a third time then press enter is my advice!


Does your Tivo box manage to download program data via your network connection after your changes?

If it does the config error may be minor and finding the ip address of your tivo should be easy to find.

Automan.



dbbyleo said:


> I'm some what in the same problem... except I think I did something AMc said to be careful about... NOT TO MAKE A TYPE WHEN CHANGING IP ADDRESS. I can't get to my Tivo anymore, cross-cable or via router. The only thing I can think if is that I mistyped the address. I updated the ip address via Tivowebplus.
> 
> I have recordings on the drive I don't want to loose.
> 
> What are my options are this point?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

dbbyleo said:


> I'm some what in the same problem... except I think I did something AMc said to be careful about... NOT TO MAKE A TYPE WHEN CHANGING IP ADDRESS. I can't get to my Tivo anymore, cross-cable or via router. The only thing I can think if is that I mistyped the address. I updated the ip address via Tivowebplus.
> 
> I have recordings on the drive I don't want to loose.
> 
> What are my options are this point?


You could run an ip scanner on the PC to look for the tivos ip address.

...or pull the drive and run nic_install/nic_config from the CD


----------



## dbbyleo (Jan 7, 2005)

I think I'll try the IP Scanner, but I'm hesitant with these freewares and weary of ad/spy ware that may come with them.

If I decide to pull the drive... could you explain more about 'nic_install/nic_config' and about where on the CD I can find them.

I used Zipper to hack my Tivo... and in its procedure, it had me create a CD. I'm assuming you are refering to that CD (I hope?).


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

dbbyleo - you used Zippper? Isn't that for US TiVos?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Assuming the TiVo is configured for getting its guide data from the network, you could run a packet sniffer on your PC (http://www.ethereal.com/) and trigger a daily call. You should be able to find the flurry of packets the TiVo generates.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Assuming the TiVo is configured for getting its guide data from the network, you could run a packet sniffer on your PC (http://www.ethereal.com/) and trigger a daily call. You should be able to find the flurry of packets the TiVo generates.


The Ethereal project has actually ceased development. It has been superseded by Wireshark.

Having said that, the download available at TCM2007's url will do the job.

Cheers,
Ian


----------

